# Who remembers buying from...



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

..."The Outlaws of Car Stereo" TMS Electronics!
These pics are from the 1998 catalog but, I remember buying a Pro Mos amp from these guys so, they had to be selling equipment and printing catalogs back in the early 90's. Too bad they went out of business. Have a look at the prices!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I was also a regular buyer from Car Stereo World in Monroe, NY. These are from their 1995 catalog. Long out of business. You probably can't read it but in the first pic pricing on JBL GTI subs is listed. They would have sold you a 1800GTI for $299.95 or a Denon DCT-950R for $355.95!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

^^ Good stuff Mark, thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a bunch of those TMS catalogs also.
Thats were I bought my first HiFonics Zues VIII. It was like $560 or something.
I remember taking the price sheet to all the stereo shops asking if they could match the price and they hated me.Lowest I could get to go was like$700.


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

Dam that brings back memories.I have those packed away somewhere, now i have to go look. Do you guys remember APEX audio and electronics wholesale? They sold PG, orion, jl,soundstream just to name some.


----------

